# The Vince Carter Watch Thread



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

Let's share any VC news in here.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

my news: i hope we swap grant hill for vince.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

At the beginning of these rumblings I wasn't so hot on the idea of aquiring Carter, but thinking sensibly, he would be a very nice pick-up.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I saw a rumor of Darko, Hedo, and Redick for Vince. Personally, I'd throw up if that deal happened. Vince is talented. Vince is also a bad seed. No thanks.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> I saw a rumor of Darko, Hedo, and Redick for Vince. Personally, I'd throw up if that deal happened. Vince is talented. Vince is also a bad seed. No thanks.



Where did you see that rumor?

ilovebeingasickinglyhomeristicnetsfan.com?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We'll take Darko off your hands.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

it was on insidehoops/hoopshype

i would still do that trade. i could care less if we lost hedo or darko, especially for a player of vince's abilities. even if we did rent him for the rest of the year. 

darko's nice. dont' get me wrong. but what we need is some strong perimeter game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> it was on insidehoops/hoopshype
> 
> i would still do that trade. i could care less if we lost hedo or darko, especially for a player of vince's abilities. even if we did rent him for the rest of the year.
> 
> darko's nice. dont' get me wrong. but what we need is some strong perimeter game.



I wouldn't do that trade. Not at all. Vince is one big attitude problem and i'm not certain, at all, that he puts us over the top. 

Now I don't mind losing Hedo because his inconsistencies are mind numbing but Darko has been playing damn well since he has been starting. The only thing slowing him down is foul trouble. Just the possibility of him and Dwight developing together over the next 3-4 years should be enough to keep him around. And Redick isn't just a throw-in ... he's going to be a solid contributor off the bench in the NBA for many years.

The only guy that we'd have any shot in hell at getting right now that I'd trade Darko for is Gasol and just because Gasol is an already proven and much better version of Darko, for the most part.

It's not time to be panicking. We can't forget the core of this team is a 24 yr old and three 21 yr olds. Give them a little time before we go dealing away the future for Half-Man Half-Season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The good thing about message boards is that everyone is entitled to their opinions.

For one, the half man half a season label is pretty much useless nowadays. In the last 3 seasons, Vince has only missed about 5 games. In the last 3 seasons also, his numbers arent too shabby either. Last year's playoffs he averaged 30/7/5, this season he is averaging almost 25/5/5. Yes the man has bad games, and sometimes battles with consistency, but he does more good than harm on the court. Anyone thinking Vince coming to Orlando isnt a good thing, needs to reevaluate their basketball knowledge. For one he loves to feed the bigs. Dwight's game will definitely be better with Vince.

Yes I agree with Jnice, that those trade rumors seem like a pretty steep price to pay for Vince, but besides that everything else in your post is pretty much wrong, and its not surprising though, you havent been entirely fond of Vince from the get go. I doubt Vince will have any attitude problems, when he is from Florida and has his home there. Thats like an ideal situation for him.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Most rumors I hear are that Vince wants to come to Orlando and wants to go nowhere else. Otis knows this and is not going to give up any of our core for someone we can pick up in free agency.


----------



## G_MoNeY (Oct 27, 2005)

VC is one of the most classiest guys in the league. I don't get what you're saying about VC's attitude? Unless you're a Raptor fan, of course. Then you're just bitter and have nothing valid to back up your statement. To think VC would be a bad fit in ORL, is just plain idiotic. Dwight's game would be much easier since VC would take the scoring load and Dwight would get better looks. VC is one of the most unselfish people in the league, don't listen to those Raptor fans and Toronto media sources, they're just bitter and try any and everything to cause problems.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

G_MoNeY said:


> VC is one of the most classiest guys in the league. I don't get what you're saying about VC's attitude? Unless you're a Raptor fan, of course. Then you're just bitter and have nothing valid to back up your statement. To think VC would be a bad fit in ORL, is just plain idiotic. Dwight's game would be much easier since VC would take the scoring load and Dwight would get better looks. VC is one of the most unselfish people in the league, don't listen to those Raptor fans and Toronto media sources, they're just bitter and try any and everything to cause problems.



Vince is not one of the classiest guys in the league. Never has been.

And no, I am not an Toronto fan. I was a Vince fan a long time ago, before most people. I knew of him while he was in HS and his HS even played my HS while I was there. I was a fan of him at UNC and I was a fan of him early on in his NBA career. But since, Vince has lost all my respect. He disrespected the game of basketball with what he did in Toronto. Period.

No, I don't want him in Orlando. Throwing a bunch of money at him will be a mistake. We'd be better off just being patient.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HB said:


> The good thing about message boards is that everyone is entitled to their opinions.
> 
> For one, the half man half a season label is pretty much useless nowadays. In the last 3 seasons, Vince has only missed about 5 games. In the last 3 seasons also, his numbers arent too shabby either. Last year's playoffs he averaged 30/7/5, this season he is averaging almost 25/5/5. Yes the man has bad games, and sometimes battles with consistency, but he does more good than harm on the court. Anyone thinking Vince coming to Orlando isnt a good thing, needs to reevaluate their basketball knowledge. For one he loves to feed the bigs. Dwight's game will definitely be better with Vince.
> 
> Yes I agree with Jnice, that those trade rumors seem like a pretty steep price to pay for Vince, but besides that everything else in your post is pretty much wrong, and its not surprising though, you havent been entirely fond of Vince from the get go. I doubt Vince will have any attitude problems, when he is from Florida and has his home there. Thats like an ideal situation for him.


You're response doesn't surprise me at all. You've been an irreputable over-the-top Vince homer for a long time. You can throw out all the "reevaluate their basketball knowledge" crap you want to but I am quite fine with where my basketball knowledge stands and I feel as though bringing Vince in is not a smart long-term move. 

The half man half season refers to his ending in Toronto. Either way, Vince's athleticism has and will continue to deteriorate over the next handful of years. With all the knee injuries he has had he will be a good candidate for lots of problems with tendinitis and arthritis in the coming years. As his athleticism deteriorates he will just become a guy who stands around the outside and jacks up bad threes. No thanks.


----------



## njfan5388 (Oct 27, 2006)

my guess is nothin will happen until the summer


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

njfan5388 said:


> my guess is nothin will happen until the summer



I'm quite sure of that. I can't see Otis Smith giving up guys like Darko and Redick when Orlando could just as well take a shot at signing Vince this summer.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JNice said:


> You're response doesn't surprise me at all. You've been an irreputable over-the-top Vince homer for a long time. You can throw out all the "reevaluate their basketball knowledge" crap you want to but I am quite fine with where my basketball knowledge stands and I feel as though bringing Vince in is not a smart long-term move.
> 
> The half man half season refers to his ending in Toronto. Either way, Vince's athleticism has and will continue to deteriorate over the next handful of years. With all the knee injuries he has had he will be a good candidate for lots of problems with tendinitis and arthritis in the coming years. As his athleticism deteriorates he will just become a guy who stands around the outside and jacks up bad threes. No thanks.


Dude stop. I watch Vince almost every game, heck I have only missed one game of his this season. His skills arent deteriorating because believe it or not, this is a fundamentally sound scorer. Most especially in the low post we are talking about one of the strongest guards in basketball. He has at least 3 years of playing top basketball.

Dude had 46pts tonight and getting almost doubled everytime he gets the ball.

Imagine if he teams up with Dwight and teams actually have to play him one on one. Heck why am I even arguing this, the guy lit up all your guards the last time he played Orlando.

LOL and you are calling someone a homer? Want me to dig up your threads on Dwight and Tmac


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

JNice, be nice. :biggrin: 

If Carter gets traded to Orlando, we all have to get along....Can't wait for tomorr. :cheers:


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

I dont think his our man, he takes way to many shots and i think he'll stunt Dwights offensive growth.
I say do what Jnice says and just be patient.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I don't want Vince. I don't want Vince's NJ fanbase visiting our board, I know he's talented but I couldn't stand the Orlando board being infiltrated. So I told Vince no deal. Seriously, why trade for Vince? If need be (salary cap reasons?) NJ can sign and trade him to us in the summer. Giving up Darko, Hedo and junk for Vince is a big no-no. Let Vince opt out, he'll be interested.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Dude stop. I watch Vince almost every game, heck I have only missed one game of his this season. His skills arent deteriorating because believe it or not, this is a fundamentally sound scorer. Most especially in the low post we are talking about one of the strongest guards in basketball. He has at least 3 years of playing top basketball.
> 
> Dude had 46pts tonight and getting almost doubled everytime he gets the ball.
> 
> ...


I don't think he said he's deteriorating, but he's going to deteriorate. He's 30 already, he won't be at his peak much longer.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I don't want Vince. *I don't want Vince's NJ fanbase visiting our board*, I know he's talented but I couldn't stand the Orlando board being infiltrated. So I told Vince no deal. Seriously, why trade for Vince? If need be (salary cap reasons?) NJ can sign and trade him to us in the summer. Giving up Darko, Hedo and junk for Vince is a big no-no. Let Vince opt out, he'll be interested.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamen. No offense NJ fans, but this board would be bogged down with so much Vince nonsense I'd go insane.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The likelyhood of carter in Orlando next season just went down after your GM flat out called VC fools gold. Not too sure thats the strategy used by teams with significant interest in signing players. sigh, now the nets are stuck with um.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Dude stop. I watch Vince almost every game, heck I have only missed one game of his this season. His skills arent deteriorating because believe it or not, this is a fundamentally sound scorer. Most especially in the low post we are talking about one of the strongest guards in basketball. He has at least 3 years of playing top basketball.
> 
> Dude had 46pts tonight and getting almost doubled everytime he gets the ball.
> 
> ...


You can go dig all you want. You're not going to find any over-the-top posts. At least not many. Unlike some people.

I didn't say his skills are deteriorating. I said he is going to begin to deteroriate physically. Maybe you really didn't read what I posted. No surprise. I suppose the red glare of homer anger clouded your vision. Vince is still very good athletically but there is no question he isn't close to where he used to be. And the more he deteriorates physically the more he is going to stand outside and jack threes ... which he already does too much at times.

Like I said .. no thanks. And thank goodness it didn't happen today. I can sleep tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> The likelyhood of carter in Orlando next season just went down after your GM flat out called VC fools gold. Not too sure thats the strategy used by teams with significant interest in signing players. sigh, now the nets are stuck with um.



Where is that from?


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like the Magic will be getting him this summer. According to the Orlando Sentinel Rod would only do it for Darko, Ariza, and Hedo.

If Vince really wants to come to Orlando, which I think he does, we'll prolly sign and trade with the Nets so we can clear some salary like Hedo or something.

And to that guy up there who said our GM called Vince fools gold, he called the trade of our young core for Vince fools gold. He didn't call Vince fools gold.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JNice said:


> You can go dig all you want. You're not going to find any over-the-top posts. At least not many. Unlike some people.
> 
> I didn't say his skills are deteriorating. I said he is going to begin to deteroriate physically. Maybe you really didn't read what I posted. No surprise. I suppose the red glare of homer anger clouded your vision. Vince is still very good athletically but there is no question he isn't close to where he used to be. And the more he deteriorates physically the more he is going to stand outside and jack threes ... which he already does too much at times.
> 
> Like I said .. no thanks. And thank goodness it didn't happen today. I can sleep tonight.


Lol chill Jnice, do you really think your posts get to me? Its a message board for crying out loud. For one I know that the opinions of most of here aren't indicative of the Orlando fanbase. Yes I believe Vince paired up with Dwight is a going to be scary good, but really it all boils down to what Otis thinks is best for the team.

I guess we will see what happens at the end of the year.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice has a point. Vince is a great player, however his age will catch up. Physically you can't expect him to be at his peak in another 3 years, which probably means he'll result to chucking threes. While HB's right, the pairing will be good, will it be good for long enough? Will Orlando's window for a championship open while Vince is at his peak (which needs to coincide with Dwight getting more touches)? I think that's what JNice is worried about. Vince would be a quick solution, a plug for 3 or so years if you will. Afterwards we'd probably be paying max money to a player in his decline, when realistically we need a swingman in his mid 20s that can mesh with Dwight and grow into a championship contender.

ps. HB, I enjoy your blog.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Lachlan I really appreciate that.

You are right about this being a temporary type thing. Its just regardless if its Vince or not, Dwight needs help. 
The current team just doesn't cut it. Look at their record now and how they started off. A move has to be made, be it for Vince or for someone else. I have heard rumors about Ray, but Ray is even older than Vince.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

HB said:


> Thanks Lachlan I really appreciate that.
> 
> You are right about this being a temporary type thing. Its just regardless if its Vince or not, Dwight needs help.
> The current team just doesn't cut it. Look at their record now and how they started off. A move has to be made, be it for Vince or for someone else. I have heard rumors about Ray, but Ray is even older than Vince.


Ray is older than Vince, but his game is suited in a way that as he gets older his skills won't diminish as much.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

HB said:


> Thanks Lachlan I really appreciate that.
> 
> You are right about this being a temporary type thing. Its just regardless if its Vince or not, Dwight needs help.
> The current team just doesn't cut it. Look at their record now and how they started off. A move has to be made, be it for Vince or for someone else. I have heard rumors about Ray, but Ray is even older than Vince.


A move definitely needs to be made in the future. This team will get better over the years, but more pieces are needed. I have no problem with Ariza, Milicic, Nelson and Howard growing together. However we need a scoring 2 guard. Vince fits that mold, but for me he's too old and won't get the chance to grow with the team over the long term. I wouldn't mind Jason Richardson if he could come on the cheap and his injuries were in the past.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> A move definitely needs to be made in the future. This team will get better over the years, but more pieces are needed. I have no problem with Ariza, Milicic, Nelson and Howard growing together. However we need a scoring 2 guard. Vince fits that mold, but for me he's too old and won't get the chance to grow with the team over the long term. I wouldn't mind Jason Richardson if he could come on the cheap and his injuries were in the past.



We do certainly need to improve. Vince just is not the answer. But my god, what the hell has happened to our perimeter players? The shooting from Jameer, Arroyo, Hedo have all been just plain pitiful lately. And Grant is just not able to do a whole lot right now. 

I would have liked to have seen Brian Hill put Redick into the game against the Detroit zone. Diener too, why the hell not. Dwight was killing Detroit then they just packed it into a zone and shut him down.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Lets see who knows more about Vince Carter? HB who has been watching Vince almost every game since he came to the Nets or Jnice whos knowledge from Vince comes from a bunch of Canadians who screwed themselves over? Vince would have been the PERFECT fit for Orlando. He is what the Magic is missing a big time scorer and shooter. Too bad Smith is not interested. I didnt want him to be traded unless we got Dwight which would never happen. Im glad there is no love for Vince in Orlando that increases his chances of staying here.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> JNice has a point. Vince is a great player, however his age will catch up. Physically you can't expect him to be at his peak in another 3 years, which probably means he'll result to chucking threes. While HB's right, the pairing will be good, will it be good for long enough? Will Orlando's window for a championship open while Vince is at his peak (which needs to coincide with Dwight getting more touches)? I think that's what JNice is worried about. Vince would be a quick solution, a plug for 3 or so years if you will. Afterwards we'd probably be paying max money to a player in his decline, when realistically we need a swingman in his mid 20s that can mesh with Dwight and grow into a championship contender.
> 
> ps. HB, I enjoy your blog.


Thats true but if Orlando really pushes they may be ready by next season.Vince will probably be in his prime for like 2 years but you wont see a dramatic decrease in his game after that. He will still be able to shoot well you will just see less driving. Too bad that Vince had to spend his 20s in Canada!


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a feeling we're getting Vince this summer.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> I have a feeling we're getting Vince this summer.


This is news:

ROD THORN (before yesterdays Kings game): "We'd obviously like to sign him. We've certainly let him know we'd like to sign him..."

MARK JACKSON (post game): "We talked to Rod Thorn before the basketball game. He said he wants to re-sign you [Vince Carter]".

VINCE CARTER: "Hey that sounds good to me. We're going to try to work it out. Hopefully I can be a Net for years to come."

As recently as two days ago, Carter was saying lets wait til the end of the season. However Orlando's GM made several questionable comments about Carters value, specifically mentioning "fool's gold" in reference to VC on Thursday. 
__________________


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> This is news:
> 
> ROD THORN (before yesterdays Kings game): "We'd obviously like to sign him. We've certainly let him know we'd like to sign him..."
> 
> ...


Come on. Please tell me you don't believe everything you hear, especially in regards to loyalty in the NBA. While I'm skeptical Vince will land in Orlando we all know that's just a load of PR bs. Of course Vince is going to respond in such a manner, he doesn't want to burn any bridges...especially while he's stuck in NJ till the summer whether he likes it or not. How many times have we heard a player say he'd "love to stay with Team X for many years" only to turn around and leave in the summer. If Vince was sure about re-signing, he'd have done it and taken the money with no risks. This is a common statement given to players by most agents, act happy till the summer. Don't ruin team chemistry, it only effects your value negatively in the summer. Vince knows first hand from his time in Toronto, but back then it didn't effect him as much as he wasn't looking at negotiating a new contract. Both for sign-and-trades and as a FA. Please tell me you've seen this before. If not, I'll gladly post some similar examples.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

IF we resign Vince, we have him locked up. If we do sign and trade him to Orlando, we'll most likely get Darko, Ariza and other pieces in return. Win-win situation for the Nets, a risk for the Magic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> IF we resign Vince, we have him locked up. If we do sign and trade him to Orlando, we'll most likely get Darko, Ariza and other pieces in return. Win-win situation for the Nets, a risk for the Magic.



I seriously doubt the Nets would be able to get back Darko and Ariza in a deal. The team really likes Darko and absolutely loves Ariza. I can't see Otis giving up two 21 yr olds with tons of potential for a 30 yr old who likely does not put the team over the top.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Lets see who knows more about Vince Carter? HB who has been watching Vince almost every game since he came to the Nets or Jnice whos knowledge from Vince comes from a bunch of Canadians who screwed themselves over? Vince would have been the PERFECT fit for Orlando. He is what the Magic is missing a big time scorer and shooter. Too bad Smith is not interested. I didnt want him to be traded unless we got Dwight which would never happen. Im glad there is no love for Vince in Orlando that increases his chances of staying here.



So what exactly qualifies you to say Vince is a perfect fit in Orlando?


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think that Magic could make a deal in offseason with VC, cause he gonna be free agent and Grant Hill gonna be free agent too... So VC is younger and better than Hill... Of course I respect Hill like player, but true is that he isn't the same like he was... He can't play full strength and every game there are risk that he gonna get an injury... So to make a deal with VC could be really big thing for Magic and probably next season they will reach playoffs...


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Are you kidding me? Vince has said in every interview he doesnt know if he will stay aNet. Now he is giving us an indication he will and Otis Smith saying he is fools gold really helped.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Are you kidding me? Vince has said in every interview he doesnt know if he will stay aNet. Now he is giving us an indication he will and Otis Smith saying he is fools gold really helped.



Anyone with any sense knows to put no salt in something like that interview. What Vince said is the proper thing to say right now. Even a hint of saying he might go somewhere else would just lead to him getting 100s of more questions until the summer and could cause an issue with his teammates as well. What he said in that interview means next to nothing.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

JNice said:


> Anyone with any sense knows to put no salt in something like that interview. What Vince said is the proper thing to say right now. Even a hint of saying he might go somewhere else would just lead to him getting 100s of more questions until the summer and could cause an issue with his teammates as well. What he said in that interview means next to nothing.


However, Otis calling him *fools gold* is something a player like Carter, probably takes very personally. He's an emotional player.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> However, Otis calling him *fools gold* is something a player like Carter, probably takes very personally. He's an emotional player.



It could be. But I haven't seen the actual quote so I don't know in what context that comment was made.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

How many times do I have to tell you the truth about the "fools gold" comment?

READ THIS ABOUT THE FOOLS GOLD COMMENT SO I DONT HAVE TO REPEAT MYSELF AGAIN:

I listened to the radio show that he said this quote on at the time it was made. He did not call Vince Carter fools gold, he called the idea of trading several of our young core players for one older player that is an FA at the end of the season "fools gold."

Please stop bringing it up in all of your arguments.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> IF we resign Vince, we have him locked up. If we do sign and trade him to Orlando, we'll most likely get Darko, Ariza and other pieces in return. Win-win situation for the Nets, a risk for the Magic.


*This is perhaps the most ridiculous post I've ever read. Talk about living in fairy land.* If you really think you're going to receive Darko, Ariza and other pieces for Vince after the trading deadline has passed, you need to learn a lot more about the NBA. Sign and trades only occur when the team the player wants to sign for doesn't have enough free cap room, or the player is greedy and wants that little bit extra. The original team never receives much. If Vince is involved in a sign and trade, it will be for scraps and perhaps a draft pick. Ala Tracy McGrady leaving Toronto, or Grant Hill leaving Detroit (which didn't turn out to be just scraps, but Detroit had an agreement with Wallace anyhow).


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Nets will be resigning vince carter. Unless the Magic magically produce over 16 million dollars in cap room to resign him, he will gladly resign with us. At this point, the Magic cant afford sign a player like carter even with the necessary cap room, and then expect to resign a player like Darko.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

You guys don't deserve a top 3 shooting guard.


----------



## Apostales Warning (Feb 25, 2007)

Actually if Vince can get 42 wins and a win in the playoffs Thorn will probably give him a 3 year 60 mill extension. Carter will not take the 11 mill Orlando has. He will take the 17 mill NJ has. Unless Orlando includes Darko and Ariza in a sign and trade which they dont want to do this will not happen.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

arhie said:


> You guys don't deserve a top 3 shooting guard.


Oh... meanie in the house... Thanks for your opinion/blatent trolling.

And I'm sure Wade, Kobe and Pierce (hell even Allen and Johnson) are having a good laugh at you reffering to Vince Carter as a top 3 SG.


----------



## Apostales Warning (Feb 25, 2007)

And Peirce is included in the discussion. Carter is right after Wade and Kobe.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Apostales Warning said:


> Actually if Vince can get 42 wins and a win in the playoffs Thorn will probably give him a 3 year 60 mill extension. Carter will not take the 11 mill Orlando has. He will take the 17 mill NJ has. Unless Orlando includes Darko and Ariza in a sign and trade which they dont want to do this will not happen.


You would actually be ok with giving Vince a 3 year 60 million dollar deal?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

The latest reports I heard made it sound like Ratner is willing to go into the luxury tax area to keep him, but take that for what it's worth.

As a Nets fan, if he comes back, I hope there can be some other moves that will better suit the team. And if he leaves, I just hope we can get something decent in return. I wouldn't want to just let him walk.


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

Carter is right after Wade and Kobe? Hahahahaha!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

DrewDaGreat said:


> Carter is right after Wade and Kobe? Hahahahaha!


In terms of traditional shooting guards, Carter is the third most talented in the league. Both Tracy McGrady and Pierce are considered small forwards for the purpose of the argument, considering that they've logged the most minutes at that position over the past 5 seasons.


----------

